
The Concept of “Race” Is a Lie - pseudolus
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/the-concept-of-race-is-a-lie/
======
charlesism

        Of course, there are minor differences between various ethnic groups
    

This is a poor choice of words, which undermines the author's thesis. If there
were actually distinct "ethnic groups" then one could call those groups
distinct "races." The point is that when we classify people (into ethnic
groups, or races), the specific criteria we use, and the boundaries we draw,
are subjective.

------
zunzun
This is only true if you have an understanding of genetics grounded in
scientifically verifiable physical reality.

------
yehosef
"Don’t you see that the whole aim of Newspeak is to narrow the range of
thought? In the end we shall make thoughtcrime literally impossible, because
there will be no words in which to express it."

